# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Γραμμές και Δρομολόγια πλοίων (Ship routes and itineraries) > Aπό Πειραιά (from Piraeus) >  Γραμμή Πειραιάς - Λεμεσός (Piraeus - Limassol route)

## sv1xv

Ολοκληρώθηκε ο διαγωνισμός για την ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση Ελλάδας-Κύπρου, με ανάδοχο την Scandro Holding LTD. Θα δρομολογηθεί το Ro-Ro Daleela (IMO 9001306), σημαία Κύπρου, ναυπήγησης 1991, το οποίο τώρα βρίσκεται στην Ερυθρά Θάλασσα. Τα δρομολόγια θα διαρκέσουν από 19/6 - 16/9.

----------


## Joyrider

Μακάρι, ωραία νέα. 
Πολύ θα ήθελα να κάνω το γύρω του νησιού με τη μηχανή μου, δεν έχω πάει ποτέ στην Κύπρο και το κόστος 
μου είναι απαγορευτικό με τα υπάρχοντα δρομολόγια Ro Ro πλοίων.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μακάρι, ωραία νέα. 
> Πολύ θα ήθελα να κάνω το γύρω του νησιού με τη μηχανή μου, δεν έχω πάει ποτέ στην Κύπρο και το κόστος 
> μου είναι απαγορευτικό με τα υπάρχοντα δρομολόγια Ro Ro πλοίων.


Φίλε, επειδή το δρομολόγιο τώρα είναι επιδοτούμενο οι τιμές είναι πολύ ελκυστικές.Κ με γιαπωνέζα πρώην της Ηankyu Ferry.Eγώ ήδη το σκέπτομαι θετικά.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Μακάρι, ωραία νέα. 
> Πολύ θα ήθελα να κάνω το γύρω του νησιού με τη μηχανή μου


Το γυρο του νησιου; Το εννοειτε αυτο;

----------


## Ellinis

Πιθανώς η γραμμή να επεκταθεί και παραπέρα. Ο ο υφυπουργός Ναυτιλίας της Κύπρου, Βασίλης Δημητριάδης δηλωσε τα παρακάτω χωρίς να καταλαβαίνω αν εννοεί προς Ιταλία η προς Μέση Ανατολή...

«Η Κύπρος έχει ισχυρές θαλάσσιες υποδομές και αυτή η νέα σύνδεση καταδεικνύει τη δέσμευσή μας στη διαρκή οικοδόμηση σχέσεων με την υπόλοιπη Μεσόγειο και πέρα από αυτήν. Επί του παρόντος εξετάζουμε την πιθανή επέκταση της σύνδεσης σε τρίτη γειτονική χώρα, πέραν της Ελλάδας. Αυτό ευθυγραμμίζεται με τη μακροπρόθεσμη θαλάσσια στρατηγική μας, η οποία υποστηρίζει τη συνεργασία και θα συμβάλει σε μια καλύτερα συνδεδεμένη Ευρώπη»

----------


## sv1xv

Οι Κύπριοι όταν αναφέρουν "γειτονική χώρα" συνήθως εννοούν Ισραήλ, Λίβανο ή, σπανιότερα, Αίγυπτο. Την Ιταλία την θεωρούν κάπως μακρινή, ενώ η Τουρκία αποκλείεται εκ των πραγμάτων.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οι Κύπριοι όταν αναφέρουν "γειτονική χώρα" συνήθως εννοούν Ισραήλ, Λίβανο ή, σπανιότερα, Αίγυπτο. Την Ιταλία την θεωρούν κάπως μακρινή, ενώ η Τουρκία αποκλείεται εκ των πραγμάτων.


Γιά Λίβανο κ Ισραήλ σκοπεύουν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το γυρο του νησιου; Το εννοειτε αυτο;


Προφανώς ο φίλος μας εννοεί την ελεύθερη Κύπρο.

----------


## Joyrider

> Το γυρο του νησιου; Το εννοειτε αυτο;



Ταξιδεύω με μοτοσυκλέτα 35 χρόνια, είμαι μοτοσυκλετιστής εκ πεποιθήσεως προφανώς και το εννοώ. 

Επίσης προφανές είναι ότι ως Ελληνας το τουρ που θα κάνω θα είναι στα ελεύθερα εδάφη, δεν έχω καμία διάθεση να συναναστραφώ με τους εισβολείς.  :Smile New:

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Ταξιδεύω με μοτοσυκλέτα 35 χρόνια, είμαι μοτοσυκλετιστής εκ πεποιθήσεως προφανώς και το εννοώ. 
> 
> Επίσης προφανές είναι ότι ως Ελληνας το τουρ που θα κάνω θα είναι στα ελεύθερα εδάφη, δεν έχω καμία διάθεση να συναναστραφώ με τους εισβολείς.


Για το 2ο ρωτουσα ...

----------


## sv1xv

> Επίσης προφανές είναι ότι ως Ελληνας το τουρ που θα κάνω θα είναι στα ελεύθερα εδάφη, δεν έχω καμία διάθεση να συναναστραφώ με τους εισβολείς.


Όταν συζητήσεις με ορισμένους Κύπριους θα πέσεις από τα σύνεφα. Εγώ πάντως σε προειδοποίησα.

----------


## Joyrider

> Όταν συζητήσεις με ορισμένους Κύπριους θα πέσεις από τα σύνεφα. Εγώ πάντως σε προειδοποίησα.


Δεν θέλω να πάω για να κάνω γνωριμίες, το νησί θέλω να δω, και στα 54 μου γνωρίζω και τις απόψεις τους και τον τρόπο σκέψης τους.

----------


## thanos75

Με την τιμολογιακή πολιτική που έχει η εταιρεία και εγώ το σκέφτομαι θετικά (και εγώ ομοίως δεν έχω πάει ποτέ Κύπρο), έστω και για το καραβολατρικό του πράγματος.  Θα προτιμούσα όμως να περιμένω λιγάκι να ξεκινήσει το εγχείρημα, δεδομένου ότι ακόμα μιλάμε για ένα βαπόρι που βρίσκεται ουσιαστικά σε ακινησία στο Σουέζ εδώ και 2 χρόνια, εάν έχω κατάλάβει καλά.  Και εννοείται πως κάνουν πολύ καλά οι Κύπριοι και θέλουν να ενισχύσουν τους θαλάσσιους δρόμους τους...

----------

